# This dude goes though some salt !!



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Superior L & L;968016 said:


>


Ya They do...On a side note.What do you see more of..The Fisher/Western Spreaders or the Salt Dogs....Very Few Snow-Ex...


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Very Nice..........


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

thats funny all those trucks and it looks like they loaded what 1 end dump worth of salt?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

don't know what area that was filmed in but Salt Dogg and Douglas Dynamics made a killing !!


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I checked them out a little. They are a big operation. You would think they would use some larger dumps instead of all them 1.5 yds at a time trucks. Still a lot of salt


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

seems like there might be a lot of subs? All different truck brands and colors? Either way, cool video nonetheless.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Agreed. That place looks like a sub-o-saurus. Or, they are selling product to contractors per yard. Did seem odd that many trucks took only one bucket...


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

I agree they have a subcontractor sign up fourm on thier website. I service some of median county although I have never herd of them. I love my salt doggs!


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Westhardt Corp.;968130 said:


> ...Did seem odd that many trucks took only one bucket...


Thats what I was thinking


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

not one dump truck seems odd.. very cool video


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

1:47 Did that guy accidentally get into his van instead of the plow truck?
2:08 Someone clipped something with the dually's bedside.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Superior L & L;968069 said:


> I checked them out a little. They are a big operation. You would think they would use some larger dumps instead of all them 1.5 yds at a time trucks. Still a lot of salt


Are those all Everest trucks?


Westhardt Corp.;968130 said:


> Agreed. That place looks like a sub-o-saurus. Or, they are selling product to contractors per yard. Did seem odd that many trucks took only one bucket...


....sub-o-saurus! lol Yeah thats what I was thinking. Mabe the buckets were full cubic yard size.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

snowman55;968033 said:


> thats funny all those trucks and it looks like they loaded what 1 end dump worth of salt?


That is what I would guess about 22tons


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Is it just me or were there a lot of repeats of trucks in that lineup?


----------



## smokin4by (Dec 21, 2009)

great idea for those contractors who do not have the storage or equipment to deal with bulk salt. i guess even if you'd pay $10 a more per ton it would be less expensive than skid steer and bin.


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

Ford Ranger at :49 seconds!!!! :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

hlntoiz;968337 said:


> That is what I would guess about 22tons


It was more then that, when we get a 35 tonne load dropped the pile isn't very big. I think they sell salt there is no way all the trucks are there's or subs. JMO We have place near us that between selling and them selves goes through 400 ton a night.


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

for you bulk salt users, How much would that one 1.5yd scoop cost? I mean, think about that money hes making........... A sheetload!!! Hes got a great ideal really if hes selling it to whomever... Pull in, get a scoop, pay as you leave.... Great ideal if you ask me....


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

A lot of those trucks only took one bucket, and there is no way those where 1 yard buckets.

Bottom line that is a lot of overhead to spread that much sale IMO


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Duncan90si;968298 said:


> 1:47 Did that guy accidentally get into his van instead of the plow truck?
> 2:08 Someone clipped something with the dually's bedside.


good eyes I have watched this video a few times and never saw those


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

he isn't selling the salt and they are all subs. this guys yard is less than a mile from ours. We* used* to sub for him, that's all I'll say, and I can't mention any other details.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

NW Snow Removal;968763 said:


> he isn't selling the salt and they are all subs. this guys yard is less than a mile from ours. We* used* to sub for him, that's all I'll say, and I can't mention any other details.


Thanks for clearing that up, I stand corrected.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

what a mess, wonder what these guys are getting paid. ive seen another video of this management group on youtube and its the same chaos will plowing there lots. 5 different sub comp. on the same lots pushing,


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I wish we had something like that here. Well, we have one company but he wants $180 a scoop, which he says is a ton and a half......no thanks. I will spend about 75 bucks of liquid to equal his rock salt.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

I didn't see one name or DOT on a truck!? What is up with that?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

There sure was a lot of 1/2tons going thru there with V box's.

I like the guy plowing with the 24'+ extension ladder on his truck at about 2:30.


----------



## HitchC&L (Mar 6, 2008)

I love how its sped up, so when they dump the salt, the truck immediately squats down, then its off and running


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

terrapro;968873 said:


> I didn't see one name or DOT on a truck!? What is up with that?


They don't need them.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have a vendor nearby that is selling 1 yard scoops for $100...


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

When do you need the dot/names on the trucks?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

.................


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Showmestaterida;969027 said:


> When do you need the dot/names on the trucks?


10001 + lbs commercialy , hazmat material carrying thru states, if you google us dot number, and go to the safer .webs or something like that, theres an online form that will tell you if you need it


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ajslands;969033 said:


> 10001 + lbs commercialy , hazmat material carrying thru states, if you google us dot number, and go to the safer .webs or something like that, theres an online form that will tell you if you need it


Really??????


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Showmestaterida;969027 said:


> When do you need the dot/names on the trucks?


Crete has your answer


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

cretebaby;969035 said:


> Really??????


are you being sarcastic?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

hlntoiz;969038 said:


> Crete has your answer


Do you have to use this  in every post? 



ajslands;969040 said:


> are you being sarcastic?


No, are you?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

cretebaby;969041 said:


> Do you have to use this  in every post?
> 
> No, are you?


no ........ and your also suppose to get inspections on your vehicle, and they put a sticker on passenger side, and you are suppose to have a fire extingusher, either road flares or triangles (it might be both) and a truckers first aid kit. if you dont have a dot number and your caught towing commercialy there can be some steep fines.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ajslands;969044 said:


> no ........ and your also suppose to get inspections on your vehicle, and they put a sticker on passenger side, and you are suppose to have a fire extingusher, either road flares or triangles (it might be both) and a truckers first aid kit. if you dont have a dot number and your caught towing commercialy there can be some steep fines.


Not all states require DOT #'s at 10k.

IL is one of them.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Showmestaterida;969027 said:


> When do you need the dot/names on the trucks?


http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration-licensing/registration-USDOT.htm


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

cretebaby;969045 said:


> Not all states require DOT at 10k.
> 
> IL is one of them.


o i kno, but mi does, isint everest snow mngmt in wisconson and ny too tho


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ajslands;969049 said:


> o i kno, but mi does, isint everest snow mngmt in wisconson and ny too tho


Apparently Chicago.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

I am very surprised with the number of fisher and western poly spreaders that go through there(i counted 21). Not to mention how many half ton trucks with full size spreaders as well, I recall 1 newer ram 1500 quad cab and a newer F150. Cool video though i keep watching it over and over again


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Actually, here in MI, we cannot use flares. We are required to have 3 triangles.

Paul,...Just imagine, all that salt going out, and Scott STILL uses WAY more than that a night....


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Let's see.....phone...check.....coffee cup..check....fuel...check........ladder.....check? :laughing:


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

common guys, the ladder is so he knows when to stop before hitting the garage door, he ordered one of those tennis balls on a string and hangs it off the front end just infront of the plow. he's a frigging genius, I just saw the infomercial last night, all for 19.99, but wait there's more..........:laughing:

I'd rather be loaded buy the guy closest to the exit gate, he overfills the spreaders, not like the cheapskate with the little bucket.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

cretebaby;969020 said:


> They don't need them.


That must be a video of their Illinois location then because all of their other locations(IN, WI, and OH) all require DOT #'s on all commercial vehicles(vehicles which the primary use is for business id est plowing/salting).


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

cretebaby;969041 said:


> Do you have to use this  in every post?


I learned it by watching you....Alright!:laughing:


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Can you tell they know whats BEST for plows?...... Douglas Dynamics! Western and Fisher!wesport


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

about 30-40 seconds there is a brand new king rach with a smashed in bed side, ouch!


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

smokin4by;968695 said:


> great idea for those contractors who do not have the storage or equipment to deal with bulk salt. i guess even if you'd pay $10 a more per ton it would be less expensive than skid steer and bin.


Bulk cost = $65-70 + freight + real estate + machine + operator

Bagged cost = @ $4/bag $160/ton + hand loading + hoping no "gravitational issues"

It explains why guys that load by the ton/yard get well north of $100/ton. It's still a relative bargain fo the contractors that use it in smaller quantities. In & out in a few minutes and still saving $50 ton or better.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Westhardt Corp.;969355 said:


> "gravitational issues".


Please forgive my ignorance.

What's that mean?


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Falling down.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

:salute: ........


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Also, for reference, in Illinois...

http://www.icc.illinois.gov/motorcarrier/PublicCarrierCertificate/

I'd bet not one of these trucks is engaged in normal business as a commercial hauler, so no ILCC# required. I don't have them displayed on my truck but that's because I have USDOT numbers & ICC (interstate) authority--DOT trumps state, in a nutshell.

However, any vehicle registered as "D" plate or higher (8,001+ lbs GVWR) that does intrastate is required to have a biannual safety inspection ("safety lane" we call it). USDOT/ICC is inspected only annually. Inspected vehicles need fire extinguisher, flare kit, and spare fuses (if fused). No 1st aid kit in IL. Also, vehicles towing a trailer 10,001lb GVWR or higher are required to have biannual safety inspections, but I don't think they require flare & fire kits.

Bottom line--if you use your light truck professionally, then just keep that crap in there as a precaution.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Westhardt Corp.;969355 said:


> Bulk cost = $65-70 + freight + real estate + machine + operator
> 
> Bagged cost = @ $4/bag $160/ton + hand loading + hoping no "gravitational issues"





cretebaby;969361 said:


> Please forgive my ignorance.
> What's that mean?





Westhardt Corp.;969373 said:


> Falling down.


I'm sorry,...and I know this was all said in sincerity,...but that was funny!


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

That was the point! I would like to thank you for taking the time to quote three posts just to express your LOL...sweet!


----------



## LTLANDSCAPING (Jan 7, 2009)

sno commander;968289 said:


> not one dump truck seems odd.. very cool video


I noticed that myself... Not one single dump truck!


----------



## smokin4by (Dec 21, 2009)

Westhardt Corp.;969355 said:


> Bulk cost = $65-70 + freight + real estate + machine + operator
> 
> Bagged cost = @ $4/bag $160/ton + hand loading + hoping no "gravitational issues"
> 
> It explains why guys that load by the ton/yard get well north of $100/ton. It's still a relative bargain fo the contractors that use it in smaller quantities. In & out in a few minutes and still saving $50 ton or better.


AGREED, even if i'm off on the cost (you are closer) $50 bucks a yard savings, plus time saved reloading bags in spreader, makes it worth it . $50 bucks pays for fuel for one truck at least.prsport


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Kubota 8540;969141 said:


> Let's see.....phone...check.....coffee cup..check....fuel...check........ladder.....check? :laughing:


yea ladder........check :laughing:


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Grn Mtn;969172 said:


> common guys, the ladder is so he knows when to stop before hitting the garage door, he ordered one of those tennis balls on a string and hangs it off the front end just infront of the plow. he's a frigging genius, I just saw the infomercial last night, all for 19.99, but wait there's more..........:laughing:
> 
> I'd rather be loaded buy the guy closest to the exit gate, he overfills the spreaders, not like the cheapskate with the little bucket.


Any time I hauled a ladder the thing rattled a lot, can't imagine plowing with one. Maybe didn't want to spend for a backup alarm?

I had a low profile bucket on my first Bobcat, felt like I was using a teaspoon. Now I have a larger Bobcat and bigger bucket and still feels like a teaspoon at times?

What about the guy in the van? :laughing:


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

Thats tons of salt! 
Is that a security Cam?? 
Or just a camcorder pretty good quality!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

That was cool to watch. It looked to me that most of the trucks were loaded with 2 scoops of salt. I like the guy that roade on the top of the spreader.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

gottaluvplows;970383 said:


> Thats tons of salt!
> Is that a security Cam??
> Or just a camcorder pretty good quality!


That almost looks like a salt / sand mix? Doesn't flow to well thru the hopper screens having to kick it around? or maybe a treated salt?


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

No, that's our area salt last year...."Grade A".

:laughing:


----------

